# Upgrading to Python 2.7



## phospher (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to get python 2.7 installed on my FreeBSD box so I went ahead and installed the 27 port and it seems to have installed correctly. However, when ever I execute "python" it still brings me into the python 2.6.6 shell.  How do I get this to bring me into the 27 shell and also make it the default to run my scripts in 2.7? Yeah, I could put the path in shbang but I'm lazy. Also, anyone know how I can get easy_install to recognize python 2.7?

I can get into the 2.7 shell by executing python2.7.

Thanks!


----------



## danger@ (Feb 11, 2011)

how did you install the various python versions? I guess you didn't use the ports framework (as that way it would not allow you to install both of them at the same time).


----------



## Oxyd (Feb 11, 2011)

Ports framework does allow you to install both Python 2.6 and Python 2.7 at the same time.


```
[starlight] ~ > pkg_info -E python\*
python26-2.6.6
python27-2.7.1_1
```
And no, I didn't force anything.


----------



## jaymax (Feb 11, 2011)

I have both installed too

```
#1723:> pkg_info -E python\*
python26-2.6.6
python27-2.7.1_1
#1724:>
```
python27-2.7.1_1 comes up as my default, I want python26-2.6.6 instead
I was told by killasmurf86 and by roddierod to set the following line in /etc/make.conf

```
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=2.6
```
It has not worked for me, might work for you, don't know
Just got a reply from wblock that said


> make.conf does not set the default version to run, just the version to use as a dependency.
> 
> /usr/local/bin/python is a hard link. It may be as simple as whichever python package was installed last overwrites it.



SO I AM CONFUSED without a solution, if it works for you, plz let me know


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

Why not just deinstall python2.6?  Or deinstall all of them and just install the one you want.


----------



## phospher (Feb 11, 2011)

danger@ said:
			
		

> how did you install the various python versions? I guess you didn't use the ports framework (as that way it would not allow you to install both of them at the same time).



Actually yes, I did use ports.





> Why not just deinstall python2.6? Or deinstall all of them and just install the one you want.



Perhaps this is what I should do instead.


----------

